# Unusual Beaches from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

We were lucky enough to vacation in Hawaii a couple of times and visit some of their beautiful beaches and swim in their clear waters.  This picture is of a black sand beach in Hawaii, USA.  Here's some cool photos of other unique beaches...http://www.boredpanda.com/unusual-beaches/



​


----------



## oldman (Oct 15, 2014)

Being a pilot, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2015)

*Pebble Beaches*

Here's some pebble beaches from around the world...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/pebble-beaches-around-world.html


----------



## WindnSea (Feb 21, 2015)

Amazing beach thread.  Bump this!

Hawaii has the most beautiful beaches I have ever seen, hopefully will make it back there one day soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

Most beautiful and clearest water that I've ever seen, but I've never ventured out of the US.  I certainly wouldn't mind another beautiful trip there in the future.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2015)

They are so gorgeous.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)




----------

